
Grab Indonesia under fire for 'mishandling' sexual harassment report - ivarious
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2018/10/11/grab-indonesia-under-fire-for-mishandling-sexual-harassment-report.html
======
ivarious
The mishandling part comes from Grab's misguided plan to make the traumatized
sexual harassment victim with the sexual harasser. A commenter even said

 _" It’s like you are trying to form a public opinion on this. Just report it
to the police to be investigated. Don’t make it look like the victim doesn’t
want to fix the problem.”_

This is also not the first time Grab's driver has sexually harassed their
passengers. From kissing, sexually testing their passengers, and more.

